# 70% cpu, command "kernel"



## Alain De Vos (Oct 21, 2021)

What does this mean, and how do i fix this. Should i ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2021)

It means something is hogging your kernel. Without any additional information it'll be impossible to tell.


----------



## a6h (Oct 21, 2021)

It could be related to some periodic(8). Check logs and the setting:

/var/log/daily.log
/var/log/weekly.log
/var/log/monthly.log

/etc/crontab
/etc/periodic


----------



## covacat (Oct 21, 2021)

there are switches for top/ps to show kernel (system) processes
you get more info like that


----------



## teo (Oct 21, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> What does this mean, and how do i fix this. Should i ?


I don't know, from the experience that happened to my notebook with the high elevation  of the frequenc or temperature y and consumption of its cores  it means that it won't take long to pass to a better life.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 23, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> What does this mean,



A guess,

`zfs get compression`

Can you share the output? Thanks.


----------

